# Pack Goats? Questions



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi! I am going through a stage where I am obsessed with pack goats, so I want to educate myself a little, so IF I do get a couple, I will know at least the basics
So here are a few questions:
Can i use wethered Nigerian dwarf crosses?
Do yall build you'r own little "carts" that go behind them? How?
What are those little carts that go behind them called? LOL
Do they have to be registered with a special club like the NAPgA?
Thank yall
@Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So here are a few questions:
Can i use wethered Nigerian dwarf crosses?

Yes but the equipment won't fit small goats. You need something around 150# and up. 

Do yall build you'r own little "carts" that go behind them? How?

Huh? Pack goats carry saddles and panniers. 

What are those little carts that go behind them called? LOL

Maybe you mean cart goats? Damfino's goats are trained for both packing and carting. 

Do they have to be registered with a special club like the NAPgA

No, NAPgA is a people club that works on legal issues etc. 

Mine have an ADGA wether ID certificate.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL. Shows you how much I know! Thank you for replying!I thought the NAPGA is the
North American Pack Goat Association https://www.napga.org/resources/goats-n-gear/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is, they mediate with state agencies, follow court battles, put money where it does the most good to keep trails and forests open to pack goats. 
They do more of course, but that is their main focus.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've seen some fantastic Nigerian crosses used as packgoats. They aren't tall, but the ones I've seen have been very sturdy and strong with excellent conformation and particularly good feet and legs. They're a good choice if you don't plan on going "hard core". I've heard that the Marc Warnke "kid packs" are small enough to fit the Nigerian crosses. Some people have also used dog packs on smaller goats as well.

I always encourage people to join NAPgA if they are interested in packgoats. There's a lot to be learned, and you will be "in the loop" for packgoat events in your area. For example, I'm heading up a small packgoat rendezvous in Texas April 6-7 in Davy Crockett National Forest. I just got the go-ahead from the park rangers today and I'm planning to make an official announcement next week. If you're a NAPgA member we'll have your contact information in the database so you can get email updates.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

So you want to get in to goat carting. Nigies are great in harness. you just need a dog harness and a red wagon


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think I am going to get one! Well, not get one, but i am going to wether a little buckling
(with my luck, the year I'm asking for just ONE boy, the girls will trow all doelings LOL!!!) this kidding season and try to train him! I am so excited! I will probably keep his horns, because they would look so cool on a pack goat! Many questions ahead!


----------

